# 3rd miscarriage and low TSH levels



## Kimberlyrae80 (Mar 10, 2015)

I just had my third miscarriage at 8 weeks. My previous miscarriage also happened around the 8 week mark. My first one was very early on and I hadn't even gone into the Dr yet. Anyway I have had two healthy pregnancys and then I was diagnosed with Graves Disease and have been on Levothyroxine since removing my thyroid. My question is the last two pregnancies at the time of miscarriage I had my levels tested and my t3 and t4 were in normal range but my TSH was 0.02 with 2nd miscarriage and 0.03. My dr assures me that the TSH doesn't matter. I will be getting a second opinion before trying again but I am wondering if anyone else is dealing with thyroid levels and can give me any insight? Can my low TSH levels be the cause of my miscarriages?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am so sorry about your miscarriages. Have you checked with an OB/Gyn for a problem in that area? I lost 5 pregnancies between my two children ( 11 years). My current endo feels that Graves was responsible for them. I was undiagnosed for a long time and actually ended up with a hysterectomy which again my endo feels was Graves related.

I hope an answer will be found for you.


----------



## Kimberlyrae80 (Mar 10, 2015)

I haven't met with OB yet, doing so tomorrow and then a specialist in reproductive endocrinology in April. So far the only dr opinion I have is from my current endocrinologist but I feel like he is just a covering his tracks and wouldn't be honest with me if he did feel like that was the case. He says the TSH doesn't matter but I am trying find out of anybody else's doctor has told them differently. I can't wait to hear what my OB dr says tomorrow. Thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think you have appointments with all of the correct doctors. My experience was almost 25 years ago and I know not much testing happened. hopefully, you will have some answers soon.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No firsthand pregnancy or miscarriage experiences here, but it seems to me that the doctor should be looking beyond TSH. For example, what are your Free T3 and Free T4 levels? If those are too high (very high in range or high out of range), I would have to think that warrants further investigation and a change in treatment.

I'm sorry to hear you have had three miscarriages. That must be heartbreaking. I hope your doctor takes this very seriously. He/she should.


----------



## Kimberlyrae80 (Mar 10, 2015)

My T3 & T4 were in normal ranges. That is why I am wondering if just the TSH can make a difference in pregnancy.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do you have a copy of your labs? The docs need to be looking at the Free T3 and T4, not just T3 and T4, and I'm wondering if they did that or not.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know...in theory, TSH is a reflection of (or response to) other thyroid levels, such as T3 and T4. But antibodies come into play, too. I vaguely recall (and I may be wrong on this) past posters here who had high antibodies when they miscarried. But you don't have a thyroid...so it's puzzling.

When my Free T4 is high, even within the range, I feel quite hyper, and my body acts hyper, including some anxiety, extreme heart palpitations, and very high exercising heart rate (that takes forever to go back down to normal after I stop exercising). I guess my point, as it relates to you, is even in normal range, our bodies still may not be quite right. Your body has its own optimal point. Mine is lower than the top of the range, I have learned.


----------



## Kimberlyrae80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Here are the labs from the last two miscarriages


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay...that helps. Thanks for posting. What I see in your lab results for your Free T4 is exactly what I was talking about when I described my own feeling of being hyper, even though my Free T4 is within range. When mine is at the very top of the range (but still in range, such as my result is 1.7 and top of range is 1.8) my body thinks it's hyper.

I just wonder if you need to back off of your T4 drug just a bit. And since your Free T3 isn't anywhere near the top of the range, I wonder if you might benefit from adding a small dose of Cytomel (a T3 drug) to boost your T3 a bit. That would even things out a bit more. In my opinion, your Free T4 may be too high, and your Free T3 and Free T4 are "out of balance."


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Afterthought: I believe your low TSH is a result of your Free T4 being high, even though it's in range. I believe your Free T4 is just too high for you. Do you have hyper symptoms?


----------



## Kimberlyrae80 (Mar 10, 2015)

The only symptom I had was extremely tired. It was hard to know if it was because of my thyroid or the pregnancy. Thanks for all the insight. I need to find a different dr that will look at me more closely and take it seriously.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

I am so sorry for your losses! How heart breaking!

You may benefit from getting the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests instead of totals.

Also, how long has it been since your thyroid was removed? Did you have it surgically removed or did you have RAI?

Info on the FREES above!


----------

